# Anabell lee, and Christine; two duets, feedback appreciated!



## terexyun (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey,
I am new to the whole composition thing, and just joined the forum in hopes for some composition help! I red through many posts, and got some good tips, but since I have no teacher I have never gotten any feedback for the few pieces that I finished...
I would really appreciate criticism of any kind, and would be glad to give feedback for anyone who needs a listeners point of view...since I am not very usefull technically....
These two pieces are based on similar melodies,(the main theme) which is why they sound similar... I would be glad to upload the sheet music if anyone wants to look at it too...
Thanks alot!


----------

